# Post a picture of your DS!



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

So I thought that this would be a fun thread to start. c: 
I want to see what kinds of DSs you guys have and any cool or cute accessories you might use with it.
Even if you don't use anything fancy I would still like to see what colors of DS are more popular and what not. 
Also feel free to tell any funny or significant stories pertaining to your DS.

I'll start! 



Spoiler: This is mine~ ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ














Spoiler: And here's a story if you feel like reading~ (ヘ。ヘ)



I've owned every model of the DS starting from the Lite, and I've always either gave my old models away to relatives in the Philippines or traded up with Gamestop's deal! I traded my blue 3DS that I got on launch day (when it was $250 USD ugh), then traded up for a blue 3DS XL. A year or so later I saw that they had a pink one out, and I _really_ wanted it. What I ended up doing was selling my blue XL to my best friend's boyfriend. He then gave that to my best friend for a Christmas present, because she's never had a DS before. Then I used the money I made to buy the pink model! And I'm extremely happy with it. (I wish the US had the mint/white one that Japan has though ; u ; ) 

The plastic case I use on the XL is a special edition Pok?mon Time case that I had to order off of eBay. 
The Vaporeon phone charms are things that I bought from artists I've found at anime conventions. 
And the black zipper case is the case that came with the collector's edition of Final Fantasy Theatrhythm: Curtain Call~


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 2, 2014)

OMFG WHERE DID YOU GET THAT CASE. I NEED IT


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

Hibiki said:


> OMFG WHERE DID YOU GET THAT CASE. I NEED IT



All of that information is at the bottom of the story spoiler tag. c:


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 2, 2014)

The stickers in yours are so cute, love the way you arrange them *_* here's mine, with my PSP as a bonus



Spoiler









I don't know why I always end up getting pink handheld consoles (my DS Lite was the first one) but it is now my rule to get it in pink lol. The stickers I found from a gift shop, and the strap is made by Aiko/milkybreads from tumblr featuring Otowa Shinnosuke from Tokimeki Restaurant. The strap on my PSP is an official strap of Usami from Super Dangan Ronpa 2 c:


----------



## Elise (Nov 2, 2014)

Spoiler: This is mine







Unfortunately we get hardly any cool designs or nice colours in Australia and I couldn't justify spending an extra $150 to import a pink one from the UK so I had to settle for plain white. I do love how it looks with this decal though


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> The stickers in yours are so cute, love the way you arrange them *_* here's mine, with my PSP as a bonus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They aren't actually stickers. It's a sort of patterned design on hard plastic! c: 
But omg I love your handhelds! Pink is always the way to go for me too, if they're available where I'm at. 
I didn't know they offered pink PSP's? Are you in a region outside of NA?



Elise said:


> Spoiler: This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plain white is awesome! I love the XL's that are white based. And yours looks especially awesome with KK Slider :3


----------



## matt (Nov 2, 2014)

Nothing awesome but heres mine


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 2, 2014)

It's kinda dirty but whatever.



Spoiler


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

matt said:


> View attachment 73032
> Nothing awesome but heres mine



Your game collection is quite impressive!


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> They aren't actually stickers. It's a sort of patterned design on hard plastic! c:
> But omg I love your handhelds! Pink is always the way to go for me too, if they're available where I'm at.
> I didn't know they offered pink PSP's? Are you in a region outside of NA?



I actually wanted Mint or Bright Green at first since it's rare but I always find pink instead, now I'm eyeing for that new white pink PS Vita 
Yes, I'm in Asia. The PSP color is called Pink Blossom and is released on Japan apparently. I guess my local store imported it to here o:


----------



## matt (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Your game collection is quite impressive!


Thankyou  its not many


----------



## Elise (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Plain white is awesome! I love the XL's that are white based. And yours looks especially awesome with KK Slider :3



Thanks! I do like the white a lot. I guess I'm just a bit bitter that we didn't get that hot pink one that the UK got, even though it's compatible with Australian games. In fact Australia didn't get a single pink XL design


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 2, 2014)

Nothing special...




Spoiler


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> I actually wanted Mint or Bright Green at first since it's rare but I always find pink instead, now I'm eyeing for that new white pink PS Vita
> Yes, I'm in Asia. The PSP color is called Pink Blossom and is released on Japan apparently. I guess my local store imported it to here o:



Clearly I am living in the wrong continent. Asia always gets the best gaming console colors. As well as so many awesome looking special editions. 
The shades of pink that they use is my favorite too. I?m a fan of light pink. 



Elise said:


> Thanks! I do like the white a lot. I guess I'm just a bit bitter that we didn't get that hot pink one that the UK got, even though it's compatible with Australian games. In fact Australia didn't get a single pink XL design



I can?t say I?m a fan of the hot pink color, but I do think monochrome designs like that are pretty cool. Like if they used the same shade of pink that they have for the pink/white one I?d be all over it. 
What colors does Australia get?



Nicole. said:


> Nothing special...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



White based XL?s are cool! What color is yours on the outside?


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 2, 2014)

Aw I read the story too! Lol, so sweet. I recently traded in my Pink DS Lite ... I couldn't let it go at first but now it's like -__- about time to do it. Valued for $40.. lol, still somethin~ now to debate about trading in my 3DS XL for the new one when it comes out u__u

My DS. I also have a clear case (like yours) that I pop on if I'm playing with my DS on the table or something (so skin doesn't scratch).






I want a mint and pink one though :Q, one day


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2014)

My totally grown-up 3DS XL. 






My parents surprised me with this last Christmas and although it's not the design I would've picked for myself it's still a pretty shade of blue and I love the XL screens.  The design I most like (the pink/white XL) isn't available in my region. 






My pouch is from Club Nintendo Europe and I use the Spinner Rosalina theme (I have the Spinner Peach one as well). Also upgraded my memory card from 4GB to 16GB last week. 

Oops looking at that image I just realised I haven't set the clock back an hour on my 3DS yet.


----------



## nard (Nov 2, 2014)

Tina said:


> My totally grown-up 3DS XL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*-swooons-*


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 2, 2014)

Spoiler:  I have two 3ds!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 2, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler:  I have two 3ds!



OMG, WHAT HAPPENED???


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> White based XL’s are cool! What color is yours on the outside?



It has the cute Animal Crossing Design on the outside.


----------



## matt (Nov 2, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler:  I have two 3ds!



Holy xxxx how did that happen?!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Aw I read the story too! Lol, so sweet. I recently traded in my Pink DS Lite ... I couldn't let it go at first but now it's like -__- about time to do it. Valued for $40.. lol, still somethin~ now to debate about trading in my 3DS XL for the new one when it comes out u__u
> 
> My DS. I also have a clear case (like yours) that I pop on if I'm playing with my DS on the table or something (so skin doesn't scratch).
> 
> ...




I was thinking of trading my pink one in for the new one too! The only thing that?s making me iffy about that is that I would no longer be able to use my cute Pok?mon plastic case. (I spent more money on it than I would care to admit?) 
Your skins are so adorable though! It?s really aesthetically pleasing to me. c: 




Tina said:


> Spoiler: Put your post under a spoiler for post length >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You?re never too old for Pok?mon! That?s very sweet of your parents to have surprised you like that. c:
I got a pouch from Club Nintendo too! It?s the pink Animal Crossing one uwu



Gregriii said:


> Spoiler:  I have two 3ds!



?this really hurts my soul. ; ~ ;
How did this happen? 



Nicole. said:


> It has the cute Animal Crossing Design on the outside.



Wahhh that design?s really cute!! I would?ve gotten it if I didn?t already have an XL when it came out. You?re lucky you have it now because it?s super rare.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler:  I have two 3ds!



Yikes!  You should take better care of your things! What happened to it? 



Jaebeommie said:


> You’re never too old for Pok?mon! That’s very sweet of your parents to have surprised you like that. c:
> I got a pouch from Club Nintendo too! It’s the pink Animal Crossing one uwu



I often feel it haha! I didn't want to play it in public at first - then realised the only other people who're even going to notice it are other gamers so.  But strangely it's also been a conversation starter. A guy in my class asked me about it because it turns out he has the red Pok?mon one! Now both of us, and a third friend, all bring our 3DS's into class. Guaranteed two street passes whenever I go to uni now.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

Tina said:


> Yikes!  You should take better care of your things! What happened to it?
> 
> 
> 
> I often feel it haha! I didn't want to play it in public at first - then realised the only other people who're even going to notice it are other gamers so.  But strangely it's also been a conversation starter. A guy in my class asked me about it because it turns out he has the red Pok?mon one! Now both of us, and a third friend, all bring our 3DS's into class. Guaranteed two street passes whenever I go to uni now.



I suppose it really depends on the people around you perhaps? I have a bunch of friends my age that love Pok?mon. Perhaps if I had less friends that liked it then I would feel too old. 
What sort of games do you have for yours? c:


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, I woke up, I was going to play AC, And the 3ds was hanging, I made something and the screen got black. And... to finish that, I cut the cable. Luckily, tomorrow I go to the shop to get the 3ds repaired :3


----------



## Eldin (Nov 2, 2014)

Spoiler: because huge pictures


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Well, I woke up, I was going to play AC, And the 3ds was hanging, I made something and the screen got black. And... to finish that, I cut the cable. Luckily, tomorrow I go to the shop to get the 3ds repaired :3



So you woke up and it was broken? That's unfortunate o_o



Eldin said:


> Spoiler: because huge pictures



Woaaaah is that the one that came out when the remake of Ocarina of Time came out? 
Also how do you like Fantasy Life? I'm at odds with myself on whether or not to get it.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Woaaaah is that the one that came out when the remake of Ocarina of Time came out?
> Also how do you like Fantasy Life? I'm at odds with myself on whether or not to get it.



Yes it is! c:

And I only just got Fantasy Life yesterday, but so far I'm enjoying it. I was at odds too and I haven't played it enough to really know yet, but I got pretty into it last night so I'd say I'll probably get hooked fairly quickly, aha. It's very goal-oriented, but I also haven't really explored any of the other lives and all the minigames and collecting they entail (like fishing, cooking, etc), as I started as a Hunter. So I've mostly been doing fighting missions and such, and exploring.

If I had to compare it to another game, I'd say it reminds me of Rune Factory. Because of the "requests" system, and the different skills for everything. I'm the kind of person who likes collecting every little thing in a game and leveling everything up to the maximum, so I can tell that I will get a lot of enjoyment out of this game for that reason alone. The story isn't super gripping so far, but I've only just started so I'm not too worried. The story doesn't seem like the main focus anyways, it's more all of the life building and questing you can do that's the draw. The only thing I might say is that you might find it a bit repetitive if you don't enjoy building up skills and things like that. But honestly I haven't had that problem so far!

So yeah, I'd say give it a shot depending on what sort of games you like. But if you want to get a better idea there are quite a few Let's Plays out by European players who've had the game a bit longer. Unless spoilers bother you (I kind of just went in blind for this reason). But I grabbed it because I've seen a lot of people enjoying it on the forum (and others I frequent), and some good reviews, but it depends on the person obviously. 

Also I find the graphics adorable (even though I didn't really love them at first). Not even so much the characters, more the landscape/backgrounds? I find it very pleasing to the eye, nice and bright but not too kiddie.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> So you woke up and it was broken? That's unfortunate o_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes xD What it's funny about that is that the day before it broke, I lost Whitney, so it was like... "Hey, you've lost she another time, but I'm not going to give you the chance of obtain her fast, so, I will break myself, bye, bye, Greg and Whitney :3"


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 2, 2014)

I have two 3DS XL's



Spoiler











The one with the penguin stickers is silver/black.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 2, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> I have two 3DS XL's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the Yoshi one!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 2, 2014)

Hoping to be in graphics at my school soon so I can make some type of decal for it. What sucks is I got a black 3DS and the colors they have are yellow, red, blue, black, and I think green. Not sure which would look good


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 2, 2014)

Nicole. said:


> I like the Yoshi one!



It's cute , I love Yoshi.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 2, 2014)

My 3ds screen fell off after i put it in a bag with my skates and didnt fold it now i have this 2ds :


----------



## spacedog (Nov 2, 2014)

imagine a badly scratched white xl with a worn out pirate shark sticker on it


----------



## Labrontheowl (Nov 2, 2014)

Spoiler






 :>


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> I have two 3DS XL's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Yoshi one is really cute!! 



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hoping to be in graphics at my school soon so I can make some type of decal for it. What sucks is I got a black 3DS and the colors they have are yellow, red, blue, black, and I think green. Not sure which would look good



That?s awesome! What kind of decal are you going to make? I?ve always been jealous of the people that could make things like that. 



Hyperpesta said:


> My 3ds screen fell off after i put it in a bag with my skates and didnt fold it now i have this 2ds :



Sorry to hear that happened to your 3DS!  2DSs are rather cool as well though, so at least you have that. I actually like the color schemes that they have for the 2DSs more than the 3DSs. 



Labrontheowl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TOTORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 2, 2014)

Labrontheowl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod TOTORO!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> That’s awesome! What kind of decal are you going to make? I’ve always been jealous of the people that could make things like that.



Uhh maybe the triforce symbol since black and yellow seem good


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 2, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler:  I have two 3ds!



Look, we're twins!


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2014)

oooh yes i love looking at pictures of 3DS's. There's something about the design of the XL in particular, I could look at it all day. If I was rich that'd probably be one of the things I'd pointlessly collect.



Spoiler: anyway this is mine







and a slightly older pic before I got the decal and switched Jade & Zelos from my bag to my ds






I also have a regular purple 3ds, but I never put any charms or decals on it because it's still sweet enough as it is. B)


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 2, 2014)

Zane said:


> oooh yes i love looking at pictures of 3DS's. There's something about the design of the XL in particular, I could look at it all day. If I was rich that'd probably be one of the things I'd pointlessly collect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like yours . I would put charms on my 3ds (I have cute AC ones) but my cats would ruin them . Seriously they are naughty, one chewed through a pink wrist strap that was attached to my penguin 3ds.


----------



## Elise (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I can?t say I?m a fan of the hot pink color, but I do think monochrome designs like that are pretty cool. Like if they used the same shade of pink that they have for the pink/white one I?d be all over it.
> What colors does Australia get?



Australia has the black and red/silver/blue and plain white. We also had the limited edition Yoshi and Pokemon X/Y XLs. That's it


----------



## Aradai (Nov 2, 2014)

God all of you have such awesome 3DSs and I have this....



Spoiler: lazy to take photo sorry












I'm saving up to get my friend and I Jade and Peony charms from _Tales of the Abyss_, but for now, it's bare.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's my English 3DS XL and Japanese N3DS:


Spoiler










I'm probably going to get a hard case for my XL at some point (because ONM shut down before they could give out an ORAS sticker sheet with their magazine like they did with XY...) and I am going to get some faceplates for my N3DS, probably some pastel coloured ones and some Pokemon and AC ones, but I have to wait until I get paid next month- otherwise I might not have enough money in my account for ORAS...
My XL is currently using the black and gold stars theme (I was using the AC Halloween one last week though) and my N3DS has the AC bulletin board one.

Edit: My XL is now using the Animal Crossing Colourful Pattern (aka the Pop tart design)


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 3, 2014)

I got the midnight purple one because purple is my favorite color. I also use a Kingdom Hearts case from the special edition Dream Drop Distance. I like how it protects my 3ds from sctatches and smudges. I don't like the weird finish that smudges every time you touch it so this case is super useful.



Spoiler











Oh and just wondering, how do you make a spoiler tag that doesn't just say spoiler?


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 3, 2014)

Zane said:


> oooh yes i love looking at pictures of 3DS's. There's something about the design of the XL in particular, I could look at it all day. If I was rich that'd probably be one of the things I'd pointlessly collect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I really like yours! The decals and charms are pretty awesome. 
Brownie points for the Star Trek decal. I also love your bag and game card case :3



Sparkanine said:


> God all of you have such awesome 3DSs and I have this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had that one too! 



Colour Bandit said:


> Here's my English 3DS XL and Japanese N3DS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh my goodness you?re so lucky you have the N3DS. I can?t wait till those come out for NA. 
Question though. How does it feel compared to the XL? Because I?m considering getting the N3DS model instead of the N3DSXL because of the faceplates. 



TykiButterfree said:


> I got the midnight purple one because purple is my favorite color. I also use a Kingdom Hearts case from the special edition Dream Drop Distance. I like how it protects my 3ds from sctatches and smudges. I don't like the weird finish that smudges every time you touch it so this case is super useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the case so much!! 
Also check [ here ] for how to make the spoiler tag.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow, there sure are a lot of different 3ds styles. I kind of wish they would have released more at the start though. I don't want to get a different one if I already bought one, but a lot of the designs are pretty cool. Also a lot of the cool ones are for the 3dsxl and I prefer the smaller size.



Spoiler: Aha!



Yay! Thanks.  Apparently they can also be purple. lol


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 3, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Oh my goodness you’re so lucky you have the N3DS. I can’t wait till those come out for NA.
> Question though. How does it feel compared to the XL? Because I’m considering getting the N3DS model instead of the N3DSXL because of the faceplates.


I'm not very good with comparing things but I'll have a go...
Having used my N3DS for a few days now and just going back to my XL I can say it makes my XL feel too big and very heavy, I find my N3DS a lot more comfortable to hold than the old 3DS as the corners aren't jabbing my hands and, as I just mentioned, it is a lot lighter than the XL.
The screen size is also a lot better, I'm not having to strain my eyes like I did with my old 3DS and I'm not having to hold the screen back further due to overly large screens like I did with the XL, but I also didn't really notice the screens actually being smaller than the XLs...

Sorry if that didn't really help, as I said I'm not very good with comparisons...


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 3, 2014)

My 3DS is a white XL with a pink kitty cover on it & a little charm. (*^-^*) I used to have the original aqua blue 3DS until around June-ish, but it looked like it wasn't going to last much longer as the internal clock kept going back to January 2011 & it switched off whenever I placed it on a hard/flat surface. I kind of really wanted an XL as well.



Spoiler: Here it is~ (*^-^*)


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 3, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> I'm not very good with comparing things but I'll have a go...
> Having used my N3DS for a few days now and just going back to my XL I can say it makes my XL feel too big and very heavy, I find my N3DS a lot more comfortable to hold than the old 3DS as the corners aren't jabbing my hands and, as I just mentioned, it is a lot lighter than the XL.
> The screen size is also a lot better, I'm not having to strain my eyes like I did with my old 3DS and I'm not having to hold the screen back further due to overly large screens like I did with the XL, but I also didn't really notice the screens actually being smaller than the XLs...
> 
> Sorry if that didn't really help, as I said I'm not very good with comparisons...



No, I found your insight very helpful! My main concern about making the switch from the XL to the N3DS would be noticing how the screens are smaller, as I've done this when playing on my friend's regular 3DS. 
I guess I won't actually make my final decision until they come to NA but it's always helpful to know some information beforehand.



sakurakiki said:


> My 3DS is a white XL with a pink kitty cover on it & a little charm. (*^-^*) I used to have the original aqua blue 3DS until around June-ish, but it looked like it wasn't going to last much longer as the internal clock kept going back to January 2011 & it switched off whenever I placed it on a hard/flat surface. I kind of really wanted an XL as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh yours is so cute! I've been thinking about getting myself the same case from eBay uwu


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> No, I found your insight very helpful! My main concern about making the switch from the XL to the N3DS would be noticing how the screens are smaller, as I've done this when playing on my friend's regular 3DS.
> I guess I won't actually make my final decision until they come to NA but it's always helpful to know some information beforehand.
> 
> 
> ...


I have also looked into the kitty case!  Just nevr had time. Luckily I found a plain 3ds one that's not for XL.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 3, 2014)

My 3DS. Nothing special...


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 4, 2014)

oh poop, i am so sorry, OP; it's pretty late here and i'm tired, i didn't see your thread.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 4, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> My 3DS. Nothing special...View attachment 73280



Hooray for blue!! 



EndlessElements said:


> oh poop, i am so sorry, OP; it's pretty late here and i'm tired, i didn't see your thread.



Oh, don't even worry about it!


----------



## Wish (Nov 4, 2014)

I've been on this forum for ages and I still don't know how to spoiler


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 4, 2014)

Wish said:


> I've been on this forum for ages and I still don't know how to spoiler



Awww cute cat case ^^ really like the charm as well .

To do a spoiler use [ spoiler ] [ / Spoiler ] (take out the spaces).


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm trying to post a picture of mine but it's not working. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm too lazy to take an actual picture of my 3DS right now but it's this one. I don't have any accessories or other stuff like that on it but I did end up having to buy a Princess Peach stylus, I lost the actual one it came with like two days after buying it lol.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 4, 2014)

Can someone tell how to upload a picture from my hardrive onto here? I can't get it working


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 4, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> Can someone tell how to upload a picture from my hardrive onto here? I can't get it working



You could just upload it to an image hosting site and get the BB code? Uploading onto Bell Tree directly costs bells anyways.


----------



## Mango (Nov 4, 2014)

sometimes i want a white one


----------



## Locket (Nov 4, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler:  I have two 3ds!



Congrats on that. lol best 3DS' ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Normal red 3Ds (this is not mine!)

I want this one though


----------



## Tao (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't own any kind of camera other than my 3DS itself, so it's largely impossible for me to post an image of it unless I took a selfie in the mirror xD


It's not really anything special though. It's just the red and black 3DSxl with no special accessories or anything. I've never really come across any phone charms I like/am willing to pay the extortionate price of, so it's just right out of the box...But I love it so much anyway xD Red and Black are my favorite combination of colors, so it's essentially made for me.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 5, 2014)

sakurakiki said:


> My 3DS is a white XL with a pink kitty cover on it & a little charm. (*^-^*) I used to have the original aqua blue 3DS until around June-ish, but it looked like it wasn't going to last much longer as the internal clock kept going back to January 2011 & it switched off whenever I placed it on a hard/flat surface. I kind of really wanted an XL as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wish said:


> I've been on this forum for ages and I still don't know how to spoiler



LOLS! i have the black one! currently my 3ds is caseless but ill go find my black cat one so i can match you guys


----------



## gumdrop (Nov 5, 2014)

+4 anime charms


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 5, 2014)

BAM!! my bae!! [:


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2014)

My 3DS is an embarrassment, well not as much as Gregriii's 3DS. I'd rather not show it since I've dropped it a lot, there's a lot of smudges/scratches on it, etc.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 5, 2014)

My 3DS....


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

I initially took this for a 'gaming area' type of thread elsewhere, but I'm too lazy to take another.

So here ya go. My pretty little pink 3DS XL... and also my desk.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 5, 2014)

Spoiler






These are the two I use most <3 the XL is the pika xl


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 5, 2014)

BAE!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 5, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> View attachment 73450
> 
> 
> BAE!! LOVE IT!!



Didn't you just post this a few pages back? XD


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 5, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> Didn't you just post this a few pages back? XD



My bad. Lol


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> My 3DS is an embarrassment, well not as much as Gregriii's 3DS. I'd rather not show it since I've dropped it a lot, there's a lot of smudges/scratches on it, etc.



Psh. My 3DS has scratches and it's about to snap in half.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, it's been thrown in a bathtub. I am not kidding.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Psh. My 3DS has scratches and it's about to snap in half.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yeah, it's been thrown in a bathtub. I am not kidding.



Oh, god, sorry about that. Mines not that bad, but I've seen so many people in this thread, and irl, with nice looking 3DS and it looked like they just bought it, so I'm kinda embarrassed about mine. Mine has scratches and smudges, the L and R buttons don't work at all, and the circle pad thing, the rubbery part came off so now it feels weird when I play my 3DS.


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Oh, god, sorry about that. Mines not that bad, but I've seen so many people in this thread, and irl, with nice looking 3DS and it looked like they just bought it, so I'm kinda embarrassed about mine. Mine has scratches and smudges, the L and R buttons don't work at all, and the circle pad thing, the rubbery part came off so now it feels weird when I play my 3DS.



My buttons work. I am so sorry. You can probably put the rubber pad back on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

techforums.nintendo.com/servlet/JiveServlet/showImage/2-100993-7608/HNI_0029.JPG

This isn't your 3DS. Be glad of that.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't have pics but I have a beautiful midnight purple DS <3 
Never been dropped (surprisingly) and i looks brand new, even though I bought it used.
I love it


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 6, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh your XL is the cutest!!! <3


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 7, 2014)

...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm so jealous of everyone and their awesome 3DS'. I got mine in 2011 and I'm in dire need of a new one. I was going to get an XL but with the announcement for the new 3DS, I'm just going to wait and get one of those. 



Spoiler: my 3DS



I got it in 2011, but it's in great shape. No exterior scratches :]


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 7, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Mine is just plain black, nothing worth seeing. Not even any interesting scratches or dents or anything.
> 
> I'd love to eventually replace it with a purple one or-
> 
> ...



Oh thank you,  thank you! I just had to have it when I 1st saw it. Haha now I have 3 3ds


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 7, 2014)

If you start complaining about anything about the 2DS I will not hesitate to brutally murder you.

Her name is toast ^v^
She's just amazing and so comfy in my hands and DOESN'T GIVE ME HEADACHES UNLIKE _SOME_ GAMING SYSTEMS I KNOW


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Nov 8, 2014)

When are the 'new' 3DSes coming out?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 8, 2014)

Spoiler



This Is my  metallic red 3ds. 

I got the jewel sticker things on holiday, though the J is kinda coming off.  I got the Chuppa Chups lolly pop charm in a toy capsule machine when I was like,  7 and I recently found it in a cupboard and put it on my 3ds.
I also have this Pokeball 3ds carry case


it can hold 6 games (though I stuff 12 in) And 1 3ds.
And that pen you see in the pictures is my stylus.  I have lost literally every stylus I have xD I was using a Wii U one a few days ago but I took it to school and... I think it fell out of my bag.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Why is one picture sideways? Ugh, stupid tablet...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have 2 but nothing special about them. My main one is a Black NA 3DS XL and the other one is a Japanese OG Black 3DS I share with my brother. I'll write each of their stories though if anyone wants to read.


Spoiler: 3DS XL



Back in 2011, I had not been using my DS a lot anymore so I did not get one, while my brother got one for Christmas. Fast forward to 2013, Pokemon X and Y had been introduced sometime early in the year and that was when I started to really want a 3DS. I also saw that at that time, the 3DS had numerous games I actually wanted so I thought 2013 would be the year I get one. My dad saw that I wanted one and told me that he would get me one. I told him I'd wait for a color I wanted since the only colors most suitable for guys at that time was red or blue. After a few weeks, the black one was released and I got that one, and my first game for it was Monster Hunter. Initially, I played with all the various features in the 3DS since it was my first new one since my DS Lite, but later on, I was only more focused in the games. Also the X and Y edition 3DS came out and did not include a digital copy of the game with it so I started to regret getting the black one since I opted for that when I thought the X and Y one would come with the digital game. I wanted a physical copy. My regrets then disappeared because I thought the black one looked good anyways. Pokemon X came out and that became my second game which I played with the most with over 400 hours clocked in my activity log. I got really addicted to Pokemon that my parents had to impose a DS ban on me after lifting my grounding since it will distract me from my thesis. After the thesis, I picked up Animal Crossing since I knew it would distract me when I got it before finishing the thesis. I had played Wild World before so this was one of the games on my list when I got a 3DS. Right now the physical differences my 3DS have from a brand new one are some scratches, a worn out circle pad, and oil stains. Scratches came from my dad's attempt to take out the screen protector to replace it with a new one and ones on the exterior was from an accident on a bunk bed. My friend accidentally hit it off the top bunk and it landed on the floor. Circle pad is worn out since I use it a lot. And oil stains, not really sure how those came along, probably my hands are oily as my DS Lite also had them.





Spoiler: Japanese 3DS



My brother wanted one since there are games that are only released in Japan and he wanted to play them. We looked for one at a local listing just for fun and we found one for about $90. My brother did not have enough money that time so we decided that we would split it and share it. I thought why not since it's just like buying one game each when we split it. The only game I play on it is Monster Hunter 4. I also played with it a lot last time when there was a hype about the Super Smash Bros Demo. I was happy since the demo was on the Japanese eShop and I didn't need to spend ridiculous amounts of TBT just to be able to try it. I don't play with it much now though and my brother plays Inazuma 11 on it. I plan to import a copy of Omega Ruby for it though since I'm getting Alpha Sapphire for my main one.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 8, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> If you start complaining about anything about the 2DS I will not hesitate to brutally murder you.


I have nothing bad to say about the 2DS but yours specifically seems to be for left-handed people.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 8, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Ahhh your XL is the cutest!!! <3



Thank you!! I love the Neko skin cases 8) I have another in black but the Orange tabby is my favorite hehe


----------

